# Cages for rats?



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

I was looking up cages for my first pair of rats during the summer. My parents said I had to use my own money, so I can't really afford a critter nation cage or anything similar. I can't maintain and clean a relatively large cage like the Feisty Ferret cage either (Speaking of pet maintenance, is one hour every day of rat care enough to keep them happy? I have a lot of other responsibilities, and I want to make sure I'm able to take on the responsibility of rats and know as much as I can about rats before getting them.). 

The Kaytee cages, although they were relatively inexpensive, seemed too small and cramped. Since I might not be able to dedicate multiple hours a day to out-of-cage play time, and I would rather have no rats than sad, restless and caged ones (I apologize if I offended anyone, but I don't like the idea of owning constantly caged birds or fish in too-small aquariums, and recently discovered that I had similar feelings about owning constantly caged rats), I also wanted to get the largest cage for a small budget as is possible, even though it is only two rats. (Unless large cages have a negative effect on rats? I'm not sure.)

I found this cage: https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...earthtone-dusted-rose-rat-and-chinchilla-cage. It has a bar spacing of 3/8 inch, two metal platforms with ramps, and a height of 28.5 inches (without the stand), a width of 20.5 inches, and a length of 31 inches. I'm a bit worried about the fact that the bottom is wire bars, because that might hurt rat feet - is it possible to pull out the tray from underneath and stick it inside the cage over the wire floor, then add some wood shavings bedding in the tray? (That is the proper use of bedding, right?)

Would the above mentioned cage be nice and spacious for a pair of rats? Will they be able to exercise and play, even if I can only spend a little more than an hour or so with them out of their cages every day? I really want the best for my rats, despite the limitations of budget and time. If you have any other cages in mind, please suggest them. Thank you very much! I apologize for having so many questions.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

A single unit Critter Nation cage is actually cheaper than the Prevue cage in your link!


----------



## Brittykb (Aug 23, 2017)

I was like you when i got my rats and could not afford an expensive cage. So i ended up getting a very large rabbit cage and because i was getting babies i had to use hardware mesh on outside. Then on the inside i went to the dollar store and got like under cabinet storage baskets and stuff and made levels and put up hammocks! They love it and still have lots to climb and places to run. I also got a rabbit cage with an opening on the top so in the future i may add a taller bird cage or smaller rabbit cage to add extra space!


Rusty7 said:


> I was looking up cages for my first pair of rats during the summer. My parents said I had to use my own money, so I can't really afford a critter nation cage or anything similar. I can't maintain and clean a relatively large cage like the Feisty Ferret cage either (Speaking of pet maintenance, is one hour every day of rat care enough to keep them happy? I have a lot of other responsibilities, and I want to make sure I'm able to take on the responsibility of rats and know as much as I can about rats before getting them.).
> 
> The Kaytee cages, although they were relatively inexpensive, seemed too small and cramped. Since I might not be able to dedicate multiple hours a day to out-of-cage play time, and I would rather have no rats than sad, restless and caged ones (I apologize if I offended anyone, but I don't like the idea of owning constantly caged birds or fish in too-small aquariums, and recently discovered that I had similar feelings about owning constantly caged rats), I also wanted to get the largest cage for a small budget as is possible, even though it is only two rats. (Unless large cages have a negative effect on rats? I'm not sure.)
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## desdisques (Apr 16, 2018)

I agree a single critter nation would be good for that price range and is perfectly large enough for 2 rats. I think 1 hour a day is fine, my boys usually get 1-2 hours a day and longer on weekends when I'm home. You will also need about 1-2 hours once a week to clean the cage. The most expensive thing about owning pets is vet bills. I would double check with your parents they would be willing to front you the money if you could not afford a vet visit when needed, then you could pay them back.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

You can probably get a critter nation for around $125 or less if you get it on sale, which would be cheaper than the cage in your link. However, if you can't afford that, you'll probably have to either get a used cage, make your own (Can be just as expensive depending on how you do it), or try to find a cheap rabbit cage and put hardware cloth over it like brittykb said.

The Prevue Hendryx cage would probably be fine, with a few adjustments. It's best to cover the wire bottom with fleece, as well as the ramps and shelves. The other thing is the door might be a little small to fit a wheel or igloo in and out.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

You could probably get another, a better cage for cheaper, but I find that that cage is good. I got it when it was on sale and am very happy with it. There is a plastic shelf beneath the wire bottom that you can just move up to where the wire should be and you have a plastic bottom. What I like about the critter nation is that you can open up the whole front which makes it easy to take rats out even if they don't want to leave, this cage opening is not huge but it is big enough to work well. It also works for up to 5 rats (if I remember right). 

Good luck with your rats! I am sure you are going to love them!


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

Everyone, thank you so much for your answers! They were really helpful and I appreciate them very much. I will probably get a single unit critter nation - I never realized they had single unit ones, so I was talking about the double cages being unaffordable for me. Again, thank you very much.


----------



## AGCRattery (Mar 15, 2017)

*Cage tips*

I had my kids order McCage brand online. It measures 16"x23"x24" high; and the two doors are a good size for easy access to your pets. For the $50 price, it is worth adding a couple zipties and checking for loose wires (in case you need to exchange a faulty one). We tried using the plastic tray as a floor, but the rats chewed one corner off in no time. We have used the wire floor ever since with no problems for our females. (Males, being heavier, might develop foot troubles, but you can always twist-tie some cardboard here and there.)If your rats have each other for company, you do not need to feel guilty if you cannot spend that daily hour with/for them. Once your rats know you well, they should be happy to stay fairly close to you. One daughter lets her rats roam around on her bed while she reads or uses her ipad. (Is this your first rat? young ones do poop extra when they are scared; if that happens when you bring them home, rest assured it will not be like that for long.)


----------

